# Do you collect movies?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What format do you collect?

I collect DVDs and play them on a DVD player using an HDMI cable to connect it to my SHARP SmartTV. This TV is 4K capable, but most of what I watch is from the 80s and 90s, being that is when I grew up. Since not all movies from that time are being converted to 4K and also because some of these older movies transferred to newer formats tends to not be a great transfer (in my experience), I prefer DVDs with an HDMI cable. The resolution is also what I'm used to from my teen years.

Newer movies I collect are either reboots or remakes from the 80s and 90s and these are usually released on DVD being the creators probably understand their fanbase and that most folks tend to stick with what they grew up with. I prefer DVD to VHS which was the other format I grew up with, and they are still readily sold, unlike VHS.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...well it used to be DVD/BluRay until we got a smart TV. Now we use an Apple app to stream and/or purchase movies.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> ...well it used to be DVD/BluRay until we got a smart TV. Now we use an Apple app to stream and/or purchase movies.



Do you find that works for you? Do you keep up with completely original new movies, aka, not reboots or remakes?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

It certainly does work for me as the movies are in Dolby and yes, current movies are constantly becoming available and there is a large back catalogue.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> It certainly does work for me as the movies are in Dolby and yes, current movies are constantly becoming available and there is a large back catalogue.



I also just like physical media. The tangible nature of being able to browse through my collection and pick what I want to watch/read/listen too is also nice.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I also just like physical media. The tangible nature of being able to browse through my collection and pick what I want to watch/read/listen to is also nice.


yeah, I feel that way about CD's even though I do YT more so these days.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I've certainly acquired quite a few DVDs over the years, and from every decade since the 1920s. But only a handful have I actually rewatched. However, as I'm working my way through 1001 movies "before you die", I source them wherever I can: bluray, dvd, stream, recordings from network TV.

Most watched probably Maltese Falcon, The Thing (1982), ....Colonel Blimp, Inception, LOTR extended editions, Oh Mr Porter.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

There are a certain number of movies I've purchased knowing that they would soon become unknown.

The Tall Guy
Tune in Tomorrow
Stiff Upper Lips
Without a Clue
Belle Epoch
Cold Dog Soup
Baghdad Cafe
Cosi
The Wizard of Loneliness 
Hear My Song
The Horse's Mouth


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

PeterKC said:


> There are a certain number of movies I've purchased knowing that they would soon become unknown.


Are we to list good movies that we've collected? 'Cause I could do that.

Or are we discussing whether the current blight of overheated superhero movies are eye candy for 5-year olds, and nobody makes a good rom-com anymore?

Or are we going to talk about how live streaming completely misses the behind-the-scenes featurettes and bloopers reel that are often the best part of the DVD experience?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Not too much anymore; a lot of older classics, many b/w horror and sci-fi. Some favorite series like LOTR, Star Wars, Harry Potter. I do have enough classical music: several RIng cycles, the Mahler symphonies from Bernstein and Jarvi, and a lot of other stuff. But my real passion in DVD/BR: the complete films of Alfred Hitchcock and the complete films scored by Korngold.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I like DVDs and collect movies. I dont like streaming services, so DVDs are good enough for me. 

But I like old movies. I like classic westerns, film noir, 70s police dramas, black and white classics and stuff like that. I like movies that use acting and dialogue rather than CGI effects. 

I also started collecting TV shows like Bob Newhart, Mary Tyler Moore, All in the Family...stuff that was on when I was a kid


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

NoCoPilot said:


> Are we to list good movies that we've collected? 'Cause I could do that.
> 
> Or are we discussing whether the current blight of overheated superhero movies are eye candy for 5-year olds, and nobody makes a good rom-com anymore?
> 
> Or are we going to talk about how live streaming completely misses the behind-the-scenes featurettes and bloopers reel that are often the best part of the DVD experience?


The floor is yours. I agree completely with your statement on the current bilge.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Besides the usual list of "must-have" movies (Blade Runner, Arrival, Zeffirelli's Romeo & Juliet, Fellini 8-1/2, Birdman, 12 Monkeys, The Whale Rider, Day For Night, Blow-Up, Being John Malkovich, etc.) we could list overlooked gems that slipped under the radar and deserve a second look:

Spring Forward - a Ned Beatty movie of redemption and forgiveness. Resonates long after it's over
Syriana - a George Clooney thriller that gets more terrifying (and timely) every time I watch it
Enough Said - James Gandolfini's last film. A gentle and memorable performance from an actor not known for gentle
The Last Wave - Peter Weir's spellbinding meditation on the clash of cultures, one ancient and one modern
Amelie - very subtle comedy about love and magic
The Life of Pi - a fantasy of astonishing originality that maybe turns out not to be a fantasy afterall


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I suppose I should simplify my rules and just say I enjoy collecting DVDs, Art, Books and Vinyls.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

In addition to Amelie, I would also include Micmacs.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

PeterKC said:


> In addition to Amelie, I would also include Mik-Maks


Not familiar. Describe please.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

NoCoPilot said:


> Not familiar. Describe please.


Sure. In the style or Amelie, (same director) Story of a guy not going anywhere who gets a bullet in his head one night working at a video store. He lives, but the bullet stays with him. His life seems to be the same till he meets some rather odd kooks, (savants) who live as a family in the dump. The story becomes one of getting even with the arms manufacturers who created the ammunition lodged in his head. It is a funny, poignant, romantic film. If you liked Amelie, you will enjoy it. Sorry, got the original spelling wrong. Time to watch it again.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

NoCoPilot said:


> Besides the usual list of "must-have" movies (Blade Runner, Arrival, Zeffirelli's Romeo & Juliet, Fellini 8-1/2, Birdman, 12 Monkeys, The Whale Rider, Day For Night, Blow-Up, Being John Malkovich, etc.) we could list overlooked gems that slipped under the radar and deserve a second look:
> 
> Spring Forward - a Ned Beatty movie of redemption and forgiveness. Resonates long after it's over
> Syriana - a George Clooney thriller that gets more terrifying (and timely) every time I watch it
> ...


Ned Beatty as Joseph Locke in Hear My Song was brilliant!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Y'know, I used to "collect" movies. Years ago I paid for cable, and was able to program the cable box to not only tune into films, but to also turn on my VCR to record them onto VHS 6 hour tapes, so I could often get three films onto a single tape.

I also have an almost complete collection of Hitchcock films, some on VHS, some on DVD.

So, now that VHS is almost obsolete, and the quality now noticeably poor they sit in a cupboard in the garage, with other stuff piled up in front of the cupboard.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

PeterKC said:


> Ned Beatty as Joseph Locke in Hear My Song was brilliant!


Ned Beatty was an underappreciated actor. He was brilliantly low-key.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Are we to list good movies that we've collected? 'Cause I could do that.
> 
> Or are we discussing whether the current blight of overheated superhero movies are eye candy for 5-year olds, and nobody makes a good rom-com anymore?
> 
> Or are we going to talk about how live streaming completely misses the behind-the-scenes featurettes and bloopers reel that are often the best part of the DVD experience?


Er, no, just answer the question - do you collect movies and maybe exemplify how, what and why.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love mainstream actions movies. They are just fun to watch, like Back the Future, Indiana Jones, Batman flicks and etc.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Forster said:


> Er, no, just answer the question - do you collect movies and maybe exemplify how, what and why.


Did you start this thread? No you did not. If there was a vote electing you to be in charge, I missed it.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Did you start this thread? No you did not. If there was a vote electing you to be in charge, I missed it.


Sorry you missed it. 😔 

I'm giving my interpretation of what the OP was asking, just as you were. That's all.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

No because unlike music most movies don't have much replay appeal for me.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> No because unlike music most movies don't have much replay appeal for me.


They're rare, but the classics do. And the ones that are so intriguing it takes several watchings to grasp everything going on.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm not sure the distinction between collecting films and buying films including sets of a franchise. I don;t want to get into an academic discussion of that as I had a mate who is a film professor, intense fellow who couldn't hold a casual conversation
There's been little a[peal in Hollywood films the last several years with all the superhero films, the race and sex swaps, the preachiness of ThE MeSsAgE, the kidult ones (star wars / trek) so I looked out cinema from around Europe and tried to find the films considered among the best for each country to enjoy and to practice languages. I was not disappointed, except with the films of a French director who died this year whose name I can't remember.
A man named Ove
Turkish Delight
Soldier of Orange
The Austrian one about borrowing eggs
The Cremator
The Firemen's Ball
Jan Nemec one about a walk in forest
Diamonds of The Night
Bicycle Thieves
Amator
Ashes & Diamonds
(I have memory problems, so can't recall names)
For source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_considered_the_best
The [Critical] Drinker Recommends on Youtube 



 (playlist)
A heap of Scandinavian ones following a post on here about Riders of Justice, so quite a few with Mads Mikkelsen.

Quite a lot are on Criterion, with a (sometimes) useful commentary (the last couple I watched went on about feminism and 'the message' though) but they are expensive and I've never been _that _much into film, story books, fiction or even non fiction with a story so I'm not committing to building a Criterion Collection, particularly as many seem to be included for ideological reasons rather than merit..
I've watched some videos on people who collect _all_ the Criterion Collection films and it's like a cult.

I do like classic Hollywood films which were just good entertainment without any message so got the sets of BTTF, Die Hard, Bourne...


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> No because unlike music most movies don't have much replay appeal for me.


You need to get Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf.
Do you ever re-read a book?


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

FrankE said:


> except with the films of a French director who died this year whose name I can't remember.


Jean-Luc Godard no doubt!
``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
Yes, I have an atrocious number of films. Back in the 'old days' (though not the very old days of home film projectors) I had lots and lots of videos, purchased and mostly recorded from TV. when I would either stay awake to catch a rare film or set the video and then be ranting and raving because it recorded three hours of TV white noise/static.

Then I had a lot of DVDs. Actually I still have a lot, but they are the pared-down cream of what I originally acquired. Since the internet became a gold mine I have more films than you could watch in a normal lifetime or 10. I try to be cultured, but my monocle sometimes falls out and I end up watching a poor quality Italian eros-comedy from the 70s. The majority are films from the silent period to the 70s. Yet also selected films from the 80s right up to 2022.

Normally I follow a director's progress or sometimes an actor and try to watch as many films as I can find that I haven't seen previously. Recently it was a few by Elio Petri and more recently Dino Risi. My preference is for French, British, German and Italian films from around the 40s to the early 80s. Though I've also watched a lot of Japanese art-house and the surprising number of Korean classics you can find at youtube in HD. I'll try anything really.

For a while I was projecting films through a 'beamer' via the computer onto a wall screen, which is a nice cinema effect. Now though I just watch a decent-sized TV screen.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Chat Noir said:


> My preference is for French, British, German and Italian films from around the 40s to the early 80s.


You've probably a fan of Tornatore's "Cinema Paradiso" then?


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> You've probably a fan of Tornatore's "Cinema Paradiso" then?


They're a bit late for my usual tastes, though I did see _Malèna _at the cinema when it came out. I mean...Monica Bellucci though!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I have maybe three hundred DVDs bought over the years at dollar stores. Most are impulse buys of obscure horror and action movies (that's why they're at the dollar store); and most are watch once and donate to the library book sale or leave at the veterans' hospital. A few I save to my movies collection; but most I consider disposable entertainment. (I'm pretty sure I have a three--headed shark attack movie somewhere on the still-sealed shelf). My major collecting is dedicated to classical music on L.P. and CD. I watch movies when I don't want to be too intellectually challenged. I do collect movie soundtrack recordings, since I consider music by film composers often more memorable than the movies for which they were composed. But then I am more engaged aurally than visually.

The one area of serious DVD collection is 3D movies-- especially from the 1950s when I was a kid-- really inexplicable since I have neither a 3D player nor a 3D television. Maybe someday... .


1954


----------

